# outdoor carcoon reviews any good?



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone had experience of using the outdoor carcoon cover they really seem to be the ultimate car cover for classic cars.

I want to use the cover as I don't have the advantage of putting the car in a indoor garage and want the best possible protection while she is outside.

Would like to know how you got on with this cover in terms of windy/snowy conditions and if this cover does the job of keeping our classics rust free?

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had one for a couple of years now. They do blow around a lot when the wind is strong, so if you can find a sheltered location it would be good. When it snows, only a thin layer (5mm) will make it collapse down onto the car. I use one of those water pipe foam insulator clading (B&Q), to wipe the snow off the top. When it snows you find yourself going out every hour or so to clear it.
Other downside is that it takes time to pack the car away and unpack. I'd allow an hour for each, plus washing the car before putting it away. So it's not something you want to do regularly.
On the plus side, battery is kept charged, and after a long winters use, I found no rusting of brake discs etc.. and car was still in excellent condition.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I have two outdoor Carcoons, one is about 11 years old and the other 6 years old. I must say they are superb, as both of mine are situated in a "wind tunnel" at the side of my garage, and neither has been damaged yet!

I would agree with lilesk regarding snow, however prior to last winter this had never been a significant problem for me.

However I would disagree on the "packing and unpacking" timings... I can deflate and remove the top cover, remove my dustcover, disconnect the trickle charger and drive out in around 5 to 7 minutes.

In summary, and expensive piece of kit, but consider it an investment!


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I know of a 2year old one for sale if intrested....


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Does it require to run off the main electricity through the house plug connected at all times?

Would you rate the car cover as good as having a garage? 

Are the fans noisy when they run?

Keep the reviews/experience coming guys!


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

lion_yo said:


> Does it require to run off the main electricity through the house plug connected at all times?
> 
> Would you rate the car cover as good as having a garage?
> 
> ...


I've run a long extension cable out to it. They are not designed to run off the car battery any longer than a few hours during a power cut. 
For stopping dampness, I'd say it's about as good as a garage with a dehumidifier. Just not as convenient.
Fans are not noisy. About the same as a desk fan.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

lilesk said:


> I've run a long extension cable out to it. They are not designed to run off the car battery any longer than a few hours during a power cut.
> For stopping dampness, I'd say it's about as good as a garage with a dehumidifier. Just not as convenient.
> Fans are not noisy. About the same as a desk fan.


I could run a extension cable out their but worried about the extension lead being their and then it rains water and electricity don't mix unless you have to only run the fans once in a while?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I only use and recommend air flows air chambers, I run my own car storage business in Aberdeen and have seen/tried loads of car storage 'bubbles' but for me it's the air chamber every time.

With regards to outdoor versions I'm just not convinced they are safe option with regards to snow wind etc particularly up here in Aberdeen, thankfully I have my own dehumidified heated indoor storage facility so these problems don't occur.

If it were me I'd try go the extra length and build a small garage/shed although j appreciate that's maybe not the best financial option.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Perhaps a lean to would be a viable option financially?
Only the cost of the timber, screws and corrugated plastic for the roof. Think of it as a nice project for the autumn months.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

lion_yo said:


> Does it require to run off the main electricity through the house plug connected at all times?
> 
> Would you rate the car cover as good as having a garage?
> 
> Are the fans noisy when they run?


Yes, they run off the mains. I have a short extension lead plugged into an outdoor socket, with the Carcoon power unit inside the Carcoon, therefore nothing is exposed to the elements.

As good as having a garage... for storage of the car definitely. For the tumble drier, lawn mower, paddling pool, unidentified bit of things "which willcome in useful someday"... then no! :lol:

As for the fans, you can't hear them unless standing right beside the Carcoon, and even then it is a quiet hummmmm...


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

BM-Stu said:


> I know of a 2year old one for sale if intrested....


Do you know what size it is and how much they want for it?

I was looking for a second hand air chamber but they dont come up very often.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 5 outdoor carcoons running.........................as said before i agree with the pos/neg comments and snow is a pain but for protection they are great.
I had an RS2000 in one for years and took it straight to MOT with no probs and no surface rust on pipes/discs etc.

Cheers


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

BM-Stu said:


> I know of a 2year old one for sale if intrested....


What colour is it? See through? or Solid as per their website?

Drop me a PM - I'd be interested in having this off you - assumming it fits my 205 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192733&page=6

:thumb:


----------

